# Thanksgiving!



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Thanksgiving Day is a national holiday celebrated on various dates in Canada, the United States, some of the Caribbean islands, and Liberia. But Turkey is a great meal for any occasion. Here are some helpful articles of which some of the original links have been lost so here they are again!:

*Turkey Cooking and Carving tips.*

*Table Manners*

*How to Open Champagne*


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Happy Thanksgiving guys.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Same to you Howard and everyone else! My contribution to dinner will be making “deviled eggs”. Anyone has a recipe you’re interested in sharing?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Big T said:


> Same to you Howard and everyone else! My contribution to dinner will be making “deviled eggs”. Anyone has a recipe you’re interested in sharing?


Who will be making the dinner in your family?


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Howard said:


> Who will be making the dinner in your family?


Dear wife. How about at your home?


----------



## Stillwater (2 mo ago)

Big T said:


> Same to you Howard and everyone else! My contribution to dinner will be making “deviled eggs”. Anyone has a recipe you’re interested in sharing?


Whisk a splash of whipping cream in with mayo, a little dijon mustard, fresh chives if you have them, and the boiled egg yolks. Salt to taste.
Light paprika (or piment d'espelette) on top and done.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

My daughter and I are going to the University Club for Thanksgiving (and Christmas Day). Doing and entire turkey-with-trimmings is too much trouble for just two people.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

A very Happy Thanksgiving to all here!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Big T said:


> Dear wife. How about at your home?


Unfortunately in our Family, My Mother doesn't cook anymore or has family and friends over like we used to any longer so for this Thanksgiving I'll be working but as for My Parents, probably going out for dinner.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Big T said:


> A very Happy Thanksgiving to all here!


You Too.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Walter:
And your club is an excellent choice!
*Bon Appétit*


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Extended family meet at my Dad's house - which has two kitchens! (it's a farm) - for the shindig, and usually NOT on Thursday (too many medical folks in the family, so the storm of "on call" made us throw in the towel years ago and start celebrating on Friday or the following weekend. This year it's Friday.

Pretty traditional fare. Turkey and a ham, and the typical spectrum of casseroles, mashed potatoes, and so on. I'm brining a Basque Burnt Cheesecake (okay, that's not traditional) and a bottle or two of Pinot Noir, and there will also be pumpkin and apple pies there, some Rieslings and Ports, as well as whatever diabetic-friendly concoction my brother brings.

DH


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Andy said:


> Walter:
> And your club is an excellent choice!
> *Bon Appétit*


We think so, too, thanks.


----------



## some_dude (Nov 9, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

some_dude said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all!


And to all a good night!!  Thanks some_dude!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Andy said:


> Thanksgiving Day is a national holiday celebrated on various dates in Canada, the United States, some of the Caribbean islands, and Liberia. But Turkey is a great meal for any occasion. Here are some helpful articles of which some of the original links have been lost so here they are again!:
> 
> *Turkey Cooking and Carving tips.*
> 
> ...


All three of these explanatory links are exceptionally good and worthwhile. Thank you so much!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

For those not entertaining a horde, a butterball frozen breast with gravy packet can be cooked to heavenly delight in an InstantPot. 

*Instant Pot Turkey Breast*​*Ingredients:*

4 lbs. turkey breast boneless, thawed
1 tbsp olive oil
1 tbsp smoked paprika
1 tbsp Italian seasoning
1 tsp tarragon
1 tsp salt
2 tsp pepper
2 cloves garlic minced
2 tbsp butter unsalted
2 tbsp olive oil
*For Gravy*

2 tbsp butter unsalted
2 tbsp all-purpose flour
½ cup chicken broth
½ cup half and half
*Instructions*
Drizzle the tbsp of olive oil all over the turkey breast and rub it in. I usually do this so that the spices stick to the turkey breast. Rub the turkey well with the smoked paprika, Italian seasoning, tarragon, salt, and pepper. Finish with the minced garlic.
Turn the Instant Pot to the high sauté setting. Add the 2 tbsp butter and oil and once your instant pot reaches the desired temperature add the turkey breast. Sear the turkey breast on all sides. Transfer the breast to a plate.
Add the Instant Pot's wire rack, then place the turkey on top. Set the Instant Pot on Pressure Cook High and set the timer to 25 minutes.
Once the Instant Pot cycle is complete, wait until the natural release cycle is complete, should take about 10 to 15 minutes.. Transfer the breast to a cutting board, cover completely with aluminum foil and let it rest for 10 to 15 minutes before cutting into it. Make sure to remove the butcher twine before slicing it. If crispier skin is desired, broil it in the oven for an additional 5-10 minutes.
*For the Gravy*
Turn the Instant Pot to the high sauté setting (don't discard the turkey drippings). Melt the butter. Whisk in the flour with the butter and cook for a couple minutes, stirring or whisking constantly, until the flour loses its raw smell.
Whisk in the chicken broth and cook and half and half and cook for an additional 3 minutes or until thickened. You can omit the half and half and just use 1 cup of chicken broth or turkey broth. I used half and half for a creamier gravy. Season with salt and pepper as preferred.


----------



## joe087797 (19 d ago)

Howard said:


> Happy Thanksgiving guys.


thanks! you too!!


----------

